# tumbler parts



## druggistnut (Jul 7, 2013)

I remember a couple of years ago when some of you guys were building tumblers and posted the instructions, you were telling us where you  bought the pillow blocks, rollers, etc...
 Some were purchased on ebay, so at an outlet, etc...
 Would someone post those places again, please, I want to enlarge a couple of tumblers.
 Thanks,
 Bill


----------



## bigber4604 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bill,

 When I built my tumbler a few years ago I purchased my pillow blocks off EBay.  McMaster-Carr is another great resource for pulleys and all types of hardware related items. 

McMaster-Carr


----------



## PASodas (Jul 7, 2013)

I have had no personal dealings with these vendors but I do have them bookmarked for my eventual project , , ,

 Pillow blocks:  http://stores.ebay.com/JSB-Great-Bearings/FBCC-Pillow-block-/_i.html?_fsub=1525020011

 Pulley wheels and belts:  http://stores.ebay.com/goodplace2shop/_i.html?_nkw=pulleys&submit=Search&_sid=679507454

 Good luck, Jeff


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you, Fellas.
 Bill


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 8, 2013)

mine came from McMaster-Carr also


----------

